# Ocala RFG 2013 who's going?



## gravitybong

I know I'll be there I'm in Florida just a few hours south on the east coast


----------



## gravitybong

RFG=Rainbow Family Gathering


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

I'm toying with the idea of heading further south and to check out this gathering since i am a Florida local.I haven't been down in those parts in awhile.So i dunno what the rails are like in FL.Probably be wiser to just hitch hike it down their.And get picked up by someone going to that gathering.

Would give me something to do rather then wait out the 4 months of winter just sitting around not doing shit.

Anyone heading down from up north hit me up i am on the main roads i75 and us19 run right through here.


----------



## skyedreamer

thinkin about going... gotta get gear and get outta az first


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Well hell its only a 2-3 hr drive so ill just hitch it down their.Whats the dates and info that is posted?


----------



## freeranger

i think that gathering is done and gone:

http://flrainbow.org/


----------



## gravitybong

^thats for 2012 im talking about 2013 it will be in Feb the dates will be posted in a month or so. I will make sure to post as soon as I find out.


----------



## freeranger

awesome. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DregeDE

Does anyone have any info on what quadrant of the country itt'le be in?
Me and my ladies are planning to get down.
Be nice if it was in the northwest again.

EDIT: whoops, didn't realise this was southeast regional.
Still anyone know where in the US the national will be ATT?


----------



## wildboy860

DregeDE said:


> Does anyone have any info on what quadrant of the country itt'le be in?
> Me and my ladies are planning to get down.
> Be nice if it was in the northwest again.
> 
> EDIT: whoops, didn't realise this was southeast regional.
> Still anyone know where in the US the national will be ATT?


haha.... nobody knows where nationals will be at till like june! noob


----------



## DregeDE




----------



## skyedreamer

family has discussed that nationals will be held in Montana somewhere... if ya have a facebook you should add urself into the rainbow groups to stay posted on all the info


----------



## EphemeralStick

Does anyone have more info on this? Should be sometime next month I know that much.


----------



## gravitybong

Nationals will be in Montana in July and as for the Ocala regional seed camp is 2/8 gathering 2/8 to 2/24 and clean up is 2/25 to the 30th as for the exact location council is being held this weekend and will be announced Monday as soon as I get the info I will post it here love and light and safe travels y'all


----------



## crow

It's the 22nd and still no announcement. Hoping for one by Feb


----------



## gravitybong

The Ocala gathering is at Hopkins prairie in the Ocala national forest there are already 150 plus people there seed camp is from the 2nd to the 8th the gathering is from the 8th to the 24th and clean starts when you arrive for directions google Hopkins prairie Ocala national forest Ill be at coffee camp stp people come by ask for gravity


----------



## crow

Will do. Thank you.
http://flrainbow.org/Ocala/
edited to add site.


----------



## Fnordie

Hey, y'all. I'm in Baltimore, MD, and a friend and I are looking for a ride down to Ocala, asap. We can pitch in $50 gas money right away, and we'd be more than happy to spange for more along the way. I'm afraid the offer's time sensitive - we're gonna hitch if we don't hear from anybody inside 2 days, but it'd be really nice if we didn't have to. We're charming people and good conversationalists and we promise not to oog up your car too bad.


----------



## daveycrockett

Fnordie said:


> Hey, y'all. I'm in Baltimore, MD, and a friend and I are looking for a ride down to Ocala, asap. We can pitch in $50 gas money right away, and we'd be more than happy to spange for more along the way. I'm afraid the offer's time sensitive - we're gonna hitch if we don't hear from anybody inside 2 days, but it'd be really nice if we didn't have to. We're charming people and good conversationalists and we promise not to oog up your car too bad.


----------



## Fnordie

Update - we're now in Ashland, KY...still looking to get there, if anybody happens to be going from around here...we'll even smoke you up


----------



## Muu

to anyone who ever considers going to ocala, it's not a real "rainbow gathering" it's more of an old hobo gathering that got taken over by rainbows. if you want the rainbow experience, go to a national gathering, if you want to hang with train riders, go to ocala. I love the family, but sometimes their hippy dippy bull shit is too much to deal with... "Toleratin them"


----------

